# Sargent Area Next Week



## Buckrut (May 4, 2014)

Next week some buddies and I will be venturing down from Nebraska to do some surf fishing. This will be our first time but it is something we have always wanted to do. We were planning on fishing the Sargent area as well as Matagorda. We have done a lot of reading up on the subject and I just wanted to get some of your opinions...

We are each looking at purchasing an Okuma 10-12 ft rod and a Penn reel. We want to go with a spinning reel as none of us are too good with a bait caster. For line we were thinking 20 lb mono with a 20 ft 50 lb shock leader. Does all of that seem like a good start?

For catching bait and smaller fish I was going to use my cat fishing rods (6.5 & 7 ft ugly sticks) with the 50 lb braided line I have on them. One thing I am interested in hearing more about is how braided line fairs in the surf? This forum seems to prefer mono while another forum I checked out seemed to be braided. While cat fishing I have been a major believer in braided as it supplies so much more strength and I have only been broken off once. But if 20 lb mono is the way to go here, then that is what I want to do. I also plan to use these rods to do some lure fishing as well.

While down there, we plan on (attempting) to catch the typical drum and other fish that are there, but we would really like to get into some sharks. We don't expect anything huge and if we got a 4 footer that would be awesome to us! Does anyone have any tips on how to accomplish that? 

We plan on spending 2 days on the beach and camping out the whole time so that we can get the maximum fishing time in while down there.

We have been reading all the beginner topics and anything else we can but any other tips you have for us newbies would be greatly appreciated!


Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## twerkin trout (May 23, 2013)

I prefer braid over mono for salt water fishing....imo


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

The line you choose will not have as big an impact on the outcome as which way the wind is blowing and how hard. The plan you have for the long rods looks good. For the bait rods, any rigs that you have that can soak some shrimp will work fine. A good cast net is a friend on the beach. Also, don't forget to cut some pvc rod holders.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

It sounds like you have everything covered. Your set up is exactly what I used for a very long time. Just be aware that when you get here there may be a lot of seaweed in the surf. You can still fish it but it is very tiresome and a lot of work. If you run into that you can always move over to intercoastal which is just a short walk from the surf (at both Sargent and Matagorda). 

If you are after sharks, use the fish you catch with your bait rods (whiting and croaker are good). If you know how to throw a cast net, bring one and use it to catch mullet. You may want to pick up some heavier hooks. For my spinning rods I use Gamakatsu 12/0's that Bass Pro Shop sells. They are a little lighter than the Mustad hooks and a little more expensive ($12 for 2) but they are light and super sharp right out of the package.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

welcome

i have a place in sargent and suggest this...........

pick one or the other , they are at least an hour apart and the beach fishing is similar, suggest Sargent.

Matagorda, you have the jetty

Sargent, Mitchel's cut

fair warning .............if it is,,,,, has been ,,, raining ....be very careful....bottomless mud in Sargent

you need to work hard on good fresh bait and keep it ice cold.

don't know how you are coming in to TX, but ck out the Academy stores on the so. end of Houston or Rosenberg, they will have your gear.

take some 10' sch. 40 1 1/2" pvc and slant cut it thru the center on a chop or table saw to make to surf rod holders, they work very well and light and , non corrosive.


----------



## Buckrut (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the help guys!

We will choose Sargent then since they are a ways away from each other. I have been paying attention to the weather and the middle of next week appears to look like some great weather so hopefully that holds!

For the hooks, I have always like gamakatsu so was planning on getting some of them. I figured I would get some in the size range of 12/0 to 16/0 but since you recommended the 12/0 I will probably go with those. For the other fish we catch, would you recommend a smaller hook? (Assuming the 12/0 was for shark?) What about for the drum? Same size?

Also, for sharks, do you guys recommend using a steel leader? I have read that when people use a steel leader they like a longer one to protect from the sharks tail cutting the line, would this be a problem with these smaller sharks?

We will be driving down and I had heard of the Academy and was planning on stopping there if time allows. We are going to stop at Bass Pro Shops and Cabelas here to see what they have for rods and reels so that we don't have to bank on being able to buy every thing down there. Although they may not have a lot since Nebraska doesn't have the best access to the surf :spineyes: . 

For the bait, I am guessing that the best time for most fish, especially sharks, is like all other fish and that is at dusk and dawn? So if I got a hold of a sting ray, which I hear is really good shark bait, should I save it till night so that it is out at the best time? At night, do the sharks come in closer to shore like catfish so i shouldn't be placing my bait out as far as I can anymore? And do you typically cut the bait in half or sections, or leave it whole on the hook?

One last thing, I have seen there are several bait shops in the area, but is there one you would say is the best in terms of having bait, tackle, or advice on where and how the fish are hitting?

I can't say thanks enough, you guys are a huge help!

Kyle


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Just be aware that you will need most everything before you get to Sargent......there isn't much of anything down there!


----------



## Surfboss (Mar 26, 2013)

The seaweed and wind in Sargent WILL be bad and has been bad. It is still fishable if you have the patience. 12 ft rods are ones I prefer for Sharks and Bull Reds. I would suggest 7/0 hooks and 30lb mono with a 60lb mono leader for Redfish and Trout. You can catch sharks up to four feet with this set-up, but if you are trying for bigger I would use a steel leader(Not one you buy at the store it will just break). As far as bait goes it should be simple to catch finger mullet and some larger mullet along the banks and potholes with a castnet. Good luck.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I would recommend that you use a 16/0 Circle Hooks -I use Mustad hooks and I would stop at FTU on Interstate 45, its the biggest store around for surf fishing gear. They will have everything you will need.
If yall are camping on the beach don't forget bug spray and baby powder and plenty of water, drinks and ice.


----------



## Buckrut (May 4, 2014)

So after a few recommendations from some people, we might be switching last minute to head to PINS as well. Do any of you have any advice as to how that compares to freeport/sargent?

Leaving tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Buckrut said:


> So after a few recommendations from some people, we might be switching last minute to head to PINS as well. Do any of you have any advice as to how that compares to freeport/sargent?
> 
> Leaving tomorrow, can't wait!


...about 4 more hours driving!


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Lake Jackson which is about 20 miles from Sargent has both a Super Walmart and an Academy Sporting Goods store. Academy should cover most anything you need. 
Tight Lines & Singing Drags!
1Fisher77316


----------



## Buckrut (May 4, 2014)

bbgarcia said:


> ...about 4 more hours driving!


Mapquest only said about 2 more hours for us? But if the fishing/water conditions will be the same, it probably isn't worth it then?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

spent the weekend in galveston beachfront, and grass was calf high at the surf front to about 30' inland.

Plan B would be to fish inside the Sargent Mitchells cut or the Matagorda jetty, should be better on outgoing tides

be careful at Mitchells if it rains hard tomm. you will get stuck on the big mudflat... that I promise


----------

